# Picture of Your Family



## Saphellae (May 2, 2008)

I figured that with the Kitchen thread being such a hit, I want to see everyones family!  A goofy picture, a beautiful picture, whatever!

This is Nick and I:








And this is my Mother and I: (couldn't find a pic of my dad right now)


----------



## suziquzie (May 2, 2008)

Just picture the addams' family. 
Theres us.


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2008)

nice pics, saph. although, that girl over your mom's left ear doesn't seem to be with the program. 

darn, squzie, now i have that song in my head...
(they're creepy and they're quzie's, and all together boozies )


----------



## Saphellae (May 2, 2008)

LMAO!  Well I have seen the lego girl, shes adorable!


----------



## Saphellae (May 2, 2008)

Bucky, I'm not entirely sure that girl IS a girl...


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2008)

lol, i mean the one that's looking 90 degrees to the right. not the creepy guy in the hood, or the one with the parakeet haircut.


----------



## pdswife (May 2, 2008)

Can't wait to see all the photos!!

I'll have to get some taken of Paulie and I.


----------



## Saphellae (May 2, 2008)

The blonde? yeah, wouldnt it be creepy if she had been in EVERY photo from that concert like that? *shudder*


----------



## luvs (May 2, 2008)

well, i haft gather 7 felines, 2 hamsters, & a fiance jake, plus Mom, Dad, & Pap fer a photo. looks like i'll be posting me & jake instead & describe my others.


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2008)

sigh. 


your mom's OTHER left.

nevermind.


----------



## Saphellae (May 2, 2008)

I get it now   lol


----------



## Barb L. (May 2, 2008)

buckytom said:


> sigh.
> 
> 
> your mom's OTHER left.
> ...





lol, Saph the one star gazing !!  MOMs left lol


----------



## NAchef (May 2, 2008)

Here is our goofy pic for Xmas.


----------



## jkath (May 2, 2008)

I love that photo and you're so getting karma, NA!


----------



## Saphellae (May 2, 2008)

NA that is so cute!!! I love it!!!  

YOu have a beautiful family!!

I especially love the little guys' face in the middle!


----------



## GB (May 2, 2008)

This was taken last week before we realized that our daughter had a raging fever and bad ear infection.


----------



## GB (May 2, 2008)

And here is one of just my son.


----------



## suziquzie (May 2, 2008)

aww they are cute GB!
Watch that nuk I can't get Lego girl to drop hers yet!!!!!


----------



## GB (May 2, 2008)

With out daughter we almost never let her use one. With our son he constantly has it. We need to break the habit soon.


----------



## jkath (May 2, 2008)

Here's dh & the kids last summer...I'm taking the photo
(wish I had one as good as NAchef! but this is my attempt at humor)


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2008)

our son lost his favourite pacifier (a glasgow celtic nuk) at the zoo when he was about 2 years old, and was heart broken. the next day when he was looking for it, i reminded him that we must have left it at the zoo, but the monkey babies needed it so we weren't going back to get it.
that seemed to make sense to him, and he never asked for another one.


----------



## suziquzie (May 2, 2008)

could you come steal christinas and tell her its for the monkey babies? 
The first kid was a thumb sucker (still does sometimes and he's 8!)
#2 used the nuk a little but never became addicted. 
I dunno about this girl! 

jkath, thats a fine bunch of guys!


----------



## GB (May 2, 2008)

Jkath, yeah great pic of the guys, woohoo. Now where is the pic of YOU???


----------



## pacanis (May 2, 2008)

Rather embarassing but......
My mother used to say that I was so old before I got rid of my pacifier (we called it a husher) that they would take me into the store and let me pick out the color....


----------



## GB (May 2, 2008)

Husher...I like that. We call it a cork.

My cousin was so attached to hers, she would have 11 on her all the time. One in her mouth and one on each and every finger. One of her aunts told her that girls who use those can't get their ears pierced. That was the last day she ever touched one.


----------



## jkath (May 2, 2008)

GB said:


> Jkath, yeah great pic of the guys, woohoo. Now where is the pic of YOU???


Well, to go with the theme of my family, here ya go. And remember, YOU asked. Feel free to delete me at any time.


----------



## GB (May 2, 2008)

LOL


----------



## The Z (May 2, 2008)

jkath said:


> Here's dh & the kids last summer...I'm taking the photo
> (wish I had one as good as NAchef! but this is my attempt at humor)



Wait a minute... that place looks oddly familiar!


----------



## LT72884 (May 2, 2008)

Since i do not have any family photos yet, here is a pic of me and the violinist from Celtic Woman. I had a blast at that concert. I went twice and All the performers thanked me because they noticed i was the only one in a suite.

It was nice becasue the first singer came up to me and said that she noticed me quite a few times during the Sunday showing. This was Tuesday night when she said this. All 4 singers and the Violinist said this to me. So i learned my lesson, wear a suite when going to a cultural musical event.


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2008)

This is my sweetheart and me in Aruba.  I'm the one on the left.


----------



## Saphellae (May 2, 2008)

> our son lost his favourite pacifier (a glasgow celtic nuk) at the zoo when he was about 2 years old, and was heart broken. the next day when he was looking for it, i reminded him that we must have left it at the zoo, but the monkey babies needed it so we weren't going back to get it.
> that seemed to make sense to him, and he never asked for another one.


LMAO! That is so funny. You can tell him that when he's older!

Uncle Bob, that is a beautiful picture! Looks like a classic movie.

I love everyones pictures, keep em comin!!


----------



## Barb L. (May 2, 2008)

I loved them all, you too Rhett !  My son was almost 4 when I told him to flush his pacifer down the potty - he did - nana all gone !!!  That was it !!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 2, 2008)

A Tender moment with DW


----------



## redkitty (May 2, 2008)

hahahahahaa!   Awesome Uncle B!!!

This is one of my favorite wedding photos of me and the boy.


----------



## Saphellae (May 2, 2008)

Red, that is a really nice picture of you and hubby. The tangerine colored flowers in your hair are so pretty!


----------



## suziquzie (May 2, 2008)

Andy that is so opposite of the pic in my head!!!!

I think I like this thread as much as the kitchens.

Pacanis and GB, 
we call the pacifier "the plug". 

shall I make an audio of why?????


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 2, 2008)

Awesome!!!! Right back atcha Miss Kitty!!


----------



## Saphellae (May 2, 2008)

LOL SUZI!!!!!
I think we get the idea 

I like the "cork" and "plug".


----------



## Saphellae (May 2, 2008)

What a sweet blonde! He's going to have all the ladies, watch out for him LEFSE!


----------



## redkitty (May 2, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Red, that is a really nice picture of you and hubby. The tangerine colored flowers in your hair are so pretty!



Thanks honey, I loved my flowers!


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Andy that is so opposite of the pic in my head...


 

That's got me wondering.


----------



## Saphellae (May 2, 2008)

Was it a tropical wedding Red?


----------



## suziquzie (May 2, 2008)

uhhhh.... Andy,  i dont know if you've ever been out this way but...

more......... midwestern??


----------



## suziquzie (May 2, 2008)

Oh yeah UB..... 

nice.


----------



## Barb L. (May 2, 2008)

What sweeties, you do good LEFSE !! nice pics - Landon is a sweetheart!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 2, 2008)

OK, here's when I got married almost 36 years ago.


----------



## Andy M. (May 2, 2008)

Great pics, FM.  I think we could have guessed how long ago it was from DH's suit and haircut!  The fashion of the 70s is very distinctive.


----------



## elaine l (May 2, 2008)

So how does one post a picture?


----------



## suziquzie (May 2, 2008)

Wooo Hooo!!! 

FM those have to be the sweetest wedding pics I've ever seen! 

Ok I give I'll find a wedding pic.... or something.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 2, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Great pics, FM.  I think we could have guessed how long ago it was from DH's suit and haircut!  The fashion of the 70s is very distinctive.


So true! Not to mention the 65 Mustang! Hubby gave the suit to the kids a few years ago to wear for Halloween, but he still hasn't figured out where the hair went!


----------



## fireweaver (May 2, 2008)

inspired by FM's FANTASTIC 70s pics, here's mine:





i'm the cutie in the winnie-the-pooh jumper, and my mom's the foxy lady with the super 70s wings.  and geez, look how much hair dad had back then!  my brother just looks confused...


----------



## babetoo (May 2, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Bucky, I'm not entirely sure that girl IS a girl...


 

looks like a guy to me. saphellae you are the cutest little girl i have seen in a long time. mom and so not bad either.

babe


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 2, 2008)

Oh this is great - such adorable children! Our little children are all grown up, but here's a picture of me and my handsome hippy husband in the town plaza here in Bucerias...we had just acquired that fancy flamingo and she now adorns our living room.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 2, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> Oh this is great - such adorable children! Our little children are all grown up, but here's a picture of me and my handsome hippy husband in the town plaza here in Bucerias...we had just acquired that fancy flamingo and she now adorns our living room.


How wonderful, Karen. Ya'll look like you have so much fun together. I think Katie E, Constance and I need to come and visit you since your little town is "old hippie" friendly!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 2, 2008)

fireweaver said:


> inspired by FM's FANTASTIC 70s pics, here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I _love_ this picture!!! I have a few that look eerily similar. And I have to say your mom and dad are soooo lucky to have two beautiful red-haired babies. I always wanted a red-haired baby (although I dunno where I thought I'd get one from.)


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 2, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> left to right, top to bottom,
> my little Rowie, the love of my life = my husband, our little girls, Sarie and Emmie, silly Jack Jack, my little boy Landon and a duplicate of Jack Jack and I after his first bath ever, that I did, love the picture, memories.............ahhh​


Lefse, I'm so glad you posted the bigger version of your avatar. I've looked at it so many times wanting a better look at that precious baby. Wow, no wonder you're such a wonderful grandma - those kids are just gorgeous!!! (And your hubby's not bad, either!)


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 2, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> I figured that with the Kitchen thread being such a hit, I want to see everyones family!  A goofy picture, a beautiful picture, whatever!
> 
> This is Nick and I:
> 
> ...


Okay - Nick is a hunk and you are a perfect match for him. Your mom looks more like a sister, too. But you didn't say what concert you and your mom were at. We need the details!


----------



## pacanis (May 2, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> But you didn't say what concert you and your mom were at. We need the details!


 
Well it's a good thing Saphellae is here to tell us.
Like BT pointed out, that girl in the back certainly doesn't seem to know where she's at


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 2, 2008)

Saphellae, you and your husband are just perfect together, and FM is right, your mom looks so young! Oh, Fisher's Mom, I think you should come on down - this is a magical place and we'd love to share it with you!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 2, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> Saphellae, you and your husband are just perfect together, and FM is right, your mom looks so young! Oh, Fisher's Mom, I think you should come on down - this is a magical place and we'd love to share it with you!


It truly does look and sound magical from your posts. But maybe part of the magic is you and your husband - I love that you found him a little later in life. It's so romantic.


----------



## fireweaver (May 2, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I _love_ this picture!!! I have a few that look eerily similar. And I have to say your mom and dad are soooo lucky to have two beautiful red-haired babies. I always wanted a red-haired baby (although I dunno where I thought I'd get one from.)



haha, FM, they actually had 3 redheaded babies, and one blonde one to boot!  and they're both quite definitely brunettes.  gotta love those fun times with genetics.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 2, 2008)

*2006 Family Pic*

This is the Joyner clan, from 2006. We actually had a very hard time getting the picture done because the photographer kept complaining that DW's eyes were closed every time he took the picture. So, now she has this wonderful suprised goofy eyes wide open look on her face!


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 2, 2008)

fireweaver said:


> haha, FM, they actually had 3 redheaded babies, and one blonde one to boot!  and they're both quite definitely brunettes.  gotta love those fun times with genetics.



I am the only blonde in my family as well, all my aunts and uncles and grandparents were dark brunette. I have one other cousin that is blonde as well, that is it. Just two of us out of a sea of brunette.
I asked once if maybe we shared the same milk man... the joke didn't seem to go over that well LOL.
We dealt with this in science class, just the odd cumulation of recessive genes coming together and even then you have only a 1 in 4 chance of getting a child with the recessive gene in a dominant role.
I am sure there are others on here that could explain that better than me...


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 2, 2008)

FM, we count our blessings every day. Thanks.


----------



## sattie (May 2, 2008)

Me and hubby....  very old pic:







And my boys:


----------



## pacanis (May 2, 2008)

sattie said:


> Me and hubby.... very old pic:


 
Is that three drinks I see front of you, sattie?


Sorry


----------



## Katie H (May 2, 2008)

sattie said:


> Me and hubby....  very old pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You  and your  DH  look great!    Your  "boys" are  as cute  as a  button.

You say "old" picture.  Couldn't be too old since styles   are still  a  bit current.  You want old?  You should  see the wedding pictures when Buck and I were  married.   The "ark" was  considered a speed  boat.   Just  kidding,  but it  WAS a long  time   ago.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 2, 2008)

Cute pups! The black and brown one (miniature or toy Dachshund?) is just like the neighbors, the one that just will not stop barking! Does yours do that?

And yea, I count three drinks as well, LOL.


----------



## pacanis (May 2, 2008)

Chihuahua, Mav


----------



## pacanis (May 2, 2008)

Yo quiero Taco Bell


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 2, 2008)

Really? I thought that for the brown one, but the multi-colored one I thought was a toy dachshund although it looks even smaller than the one next door.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 2, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Yo quiero Taco Bell



DW worked IPG (Foote, Cone & Belding), the ad agency that came up with those ads. They have her the talking dog dolls for free, she still has them and won't let anyone play with em at all.

I have this picture in my mind of the Taco Bell dog looking at your dogs and thinking, "I think I need a bigger box!"


----------



## pacanis (May 2, 2008)

Pretty sure, but I've been known to be wrong.
Chi's come in all sizes and shapes like Labs, so that's my guess.


----------



## sattie (May 3, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Chihuahua, Mav


  Chihuahua's they are!  And yea, Binks (the black and tan) is a bit mouthy.  He has a sixth sense too... he knows the second we order pizza for delivery and we do it online.  I don't know how he knows, but he goes absolutely bonkers.

Pacanis... that was on a cruise we took a while back so there were other folks sitting with us.  But I do like my champange so I'm pretty sure I helped others drink their glass!  Actually there are four... one is hiding behing a glass of cham!!!!

Thanks Mav... the boys are like family to me, I truly love my little guys!

Katie E my dear, you are too kind!!!  I'm sure that pic is about 8 or more years ago.  I really don't have recent pics of me and hubby together.  I'm still laughing about the ark thing!


----------



## sattie (May 3, 2008)

Katie... would love to see the wedding pics!!!!!


----------



## sattie (May 3, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Pretty sure, but I've been known to be wrong.
> Chi's come in all sizes and shapes like Labs, so that's my guess.


 
Your spot on!  You are a doggie fan like me!  Know your dog stuff!


----------



## sattie (May 3, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> This is the Joyner clan, from 2006. We actually had a very hard time getting the picture done because the photographer kept complaining that DW's eyes were closed every time he took the picture. So, now she has this wonderful suprised goofy eyes wide open look on her face!


 

Hey... you know in your avatar pic, you remind me of Drew Carey!  Great photo of the family!!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 3, 2008)

Well I'll be, but I guess I should have known from his size. The neighbors is much bigger, probably 1/3 larger than the brown one pictured, which is about the size of our Princess. I was told Princess was toy fox hound, but DW has said she thinks she has chi in her, now I think DW may be right.
Either way she has decided she really likes the smaller dogs, but I told her Princess is small enough as I now have three spots in the fence to cover up so she can't escape anymore!
For me the Beagle is just about the right size, and I love how when I lay down on the couch she jumps up on me and snuggles up.


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 3, 2008)

sattie said:


> Hey... you know in your avatar pic, you remind me of Drew Carey!  Great photo of the family!!!



OMG I need to loose weight!! That picture is from about ten years ago, and I weighed about 24lbs more than I do today. And don't ya just love those cheesy prescription sunglasses?? LOL.


----------



## sattie (May 3, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> OMG I need to loose weight!! That picture is from about ten years ago, and I weighed about 24lbs more than I do today. And don't ya just love those cheesy prescription sunglasses?? LOL.


 
I like the avie, I think you and DW look just fine to me!!!!  And when it comes to cheesy.... I'm the queen of cheesy!!!  Maybe one of these days I'll post some of those cheesy photos for ya!!!  UGH!  My problem is that I'm always talking when they are taking the pictures... I'm told I need to learn to shut my mouth.


----------



## sattie (May 3, 2008)

All... I just want to say you have some really great photos!  I love being able to put a face (or butt) with the folks we chat with!


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 3, 2008)

sattie said:


> I like the avie, I think you and DW look just fine to me!!!!  And when it comes to cheesy.... I'm the queen of cheesy!!!  Maybe one of these days I'll post some of those cheesy photos for ya!!!  UGH!  My problem is that I'm always talking when they are taking the pictures... I'm told I need to learn to shut my mouth.



My problem is getting DW to smile for the camera, any other time is no problem but seems every time I click she isn't smiling! So, I have tons of pics of her not smiling LOL.
Here is one from 6 years ago, in our alley in December, the kids trying out their battery operated jeeps they got for Christmas, and then a January 04 pic where she is coming in from shoveling:


----------



## Saphellae (May 3, 2008)

It was at a Nickelback concert, my favorite group  We have been to 3 together, and 1 on my own with a friend.  She's a huge Bon Jovi fan and goes to any concert she can.. kinda scary :p  And yes, I do get that alot - that she looks like a sister. She loves it, she is 45!

And he isn't my hubby..... yet


----------



## fireweaver (May 3, 2008)

geez, Mav, wasn't it you in the kitchen thread that said you don't do dishes?  and now you've got the wife out shoveling, too?  you must have it cushy!


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 3, 2008)

fireweaver said:


> geez, Mav, wasn't it you in the kitchen thread that said you don't do dishes? and now you've got the wife out shoveling, too? you must have it cushy!


 


I refuse to shovel when the wind is blowing and the snow is still coming down, those were still near blizzard conditions. She got it into her head to shovel anway, but gave up by the time she got to the public sidewalk.
Course now, we have a snowblower! A real one, not the kids or her, LOL.


----------



## redkitty (May 3, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Was it a tropical wedding Red?



Our ceremony was in a private garden right near the ocean then we took most of our photos down on the beach.  It was a lovely day in Half Moon Bay California...just south of SF.


----------



## redkitty (May 3, 2008)

Ok, I gotta post my kid now!  She will be 10 yrs old this month, I rescued her when she was 6 months old.  Her name is Raisin and she is a Rhodesian Ridgeback/Airdale Terrier mix....she is such a character!


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 3, 2008)

redkitty said:


> Ok, I gotta post my kid now! She will be 10 yrs old this month, I rescued her when she was 6 months old. Her name is Raisin and she is a Rhodesian Ridgeback/Airdale Terrier mix....she is such a character!


 
Cute dog, I love rescued animals but almost all of the ones around here are either itty bitty little things that would slip right past my gate, or big dogs that just wouldn't have the room they need to run and truly be happy.

UGGGGG  my three year old has been making me watch that movie all week long. And she keeps asking the same questions: What happened to Coral and her babies? Where is Nemo? Where? Daddy where?

Fish are friends, not food. Watch the ballons, these can be a bit touchy. Mount Wannahockaluggy and the ring of fire!
Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine!


----------



## TanyaK (May 3, 2008)

Here's one of my favourites of DH and me and one of the kids.


----------



## redkitty (May 3, 2008)

Tanya, your doggies are adorable!!!

Mav, Finding Nemo is one of my most favorite films ever.  So cute she keeps asking you those questions!!!  Dori was my favorite, such a ding dong!!!


----------



## buckytom (May 3, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> My problem is getting DW to smile for the camera, any other time is no problem but seems every time I click she isn't smiling! So, I have tons of pics of her not smiling LOL.


 
i have hours of videotape of the back of my wife's head visiting many places, and when i finally get front shot, hours of her saying to turn it off.


----------



## QSis (May 3, 2008)

redkitty said:


> Tanya, your doggies are adorable!!!


 
Dogs?  What dogs?  Were there any other beings in the pictures Tanya posted than that tall, dark and gorgeous hunk of man????

Yikes!!  

Lee


----------



## TanyaK (May 3, 2008)

Glad you like them (the doggies and the man) lol


----------



## Adillo303 (May 3, 2008)

Me, and the boys.


----------



## miniman (May 3, 2008)

Here we are then:


----------



## jkath (May 3, 2008)

sattie said:


> All... I just want to say you have some really great photos!  I love being able to put a face (or butt) with the folks we chat with!


----------



## jkath (May 3, 2008)

lefse, that b/w photo is gorgeous!


----------



## Saphellae (May 3, 2008)

Lefse, definately a heartbreaker


----------



## pdswife (May 3, 2008)

I love seeing these!  Great photos!!


----------



## suziquzie (May 4, 2008)

Well here's one (ok I edited it's 2) for now... 
Me and Lego girl (a year and a half ago at xmas.... I'm 15 lbs smaller and she's about that much bigger now!) and one of my nieces. I love the glasses! 
MIL figuring out her camera.....

And just the kids before a wedding last summer.


----------



## pdswife (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful Suzi!


----------



## kadesma (May 4, 2008)

Suzie,they are darling and you are so pretty..Thanks for sharing with us,
kadesma


----------



## suziquzie (May 4, 2008)

Thank you! 
I have no idea where all that gorgeous blonde came from, DH is as dark as I am.... 
I'm sure it will disappear someday. That's ok, I'll still love em!


----------



## Adillo303 (May 4, 2008)

SuziQuzie you have a beautiful family. My daughter was thaqt Blonde and now she is a brownette, as you said, but, yes, I still love her.


----------



## Dove (May 4, 2008)

*sadON'T KNOW HOW TO POST A PICTURE.

The picture under the name Dove is my 11 year old Chihuahua*


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 4, 2008)

You have to click on 'Post Reply'. Then click on the picture of the paper clip, its along the top of where you would type along with a lot of other little icons. A new window will open, find the 'browse' button and click on it. This should open up a window that will show some folder on your computer, not sure which it will take you to. You will need to navigate to where you have your pictures stored, probably in the 'My Pictures' folder, click on it and click on 'OK'. Now click on 'upload' and wait for it to upload, takes a few seconds. Then click on 'close window', and you will be back to where you post your reply. Click on 'preview post', and as long as you see your picture there, you can click on 'save reply'.
If the picture size is too big, you will need help on making it smaller.


----------



## Dove (May 5, 2008)

*Sorry about the location..these are the last pictures of my family.
Then on a note..this is Miss Dove.*


----------



## kadesma (May 5, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> left to right, top to bottom,
> my little Rowie, the love of my life = my husband, our little girls, Sarie and Emmie, silly Jack Jack, my little boy Landon and a duplicate of Jack Jack and I after his first bath ever, that I did, love the picture, memories.............ahhh​


Those are the sweetest little ones you are so blessed..Hugs to all of you
kadesma


----------



## suziquzie (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Adillo....
While I was posting those the boys were looking over my shoulder and were admiring your boys.  
I gotta get those guys a dog.


----------



## DawnT (May 5, 2008)

This is my son Donny, daughters; Tara and Tricia and nephew Richie.


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 5, 2008)

*Posting for  Barb L*

her grandsons


----------



## Barb L. (May 5, 2008)

Sorry folks, couldn't do that - PC clueless, give all thanks to the great Lady !!!!!


----------



## jeninga75 (May 5, 2008)

Cool to put names to faces. Here's me and the kids. No other family to speak of except my mom and dad and they would probably kill me if I put them on the internet lol.


----------



## suziquzie (May 5, 2008)

Barb they are so cute! 
(see I knew she could help!)


----------



## Angie (May 5, 2008)

Here we are at Xmas, and then the puppers as well.


----------



## pacanis (May 5, 2008)

Oh all right then. Since jeninvidaliaheaven  posted one, so will I. No family myself to speak of either. Which was why I was holdin' back. Mom died last year and other than that it's just my father, sister and BIL. Yep, that's it. No DWs, SOs, DDs, AARPs, CEOs... whatever all those initials you all use are 

So here's one of me from a few years back that I found in my website folder. Most of you have seen my "four-legged family", so no need posting them again.

Here I am at work. The office has been remodeled some and so have I


----------



## pacanis (May 5, 2008)

Are those Shiba Inus?


----------



## Adillo303 (May 5, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> While I was posting those the boys were looking over my shoulder and were admiring your boys.


 
They are my babies now, but, Sunday when they stole my sourdough bread dough in the last rise, they were not so popular.


----------



## Angie (May 5, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Are those Shiba Inus?


 

Yes sir.  My babies...spoiled rotten babies...


----------



## Dove (May 5, 2008)

*Such beautiful people and pets. 
Thank you one and all for sharing.*


----------



## kitchenelf (May 5, 2008)

Me on the left - my sister on the right.  I do miss her!


----------



## suziquzie (May 5, 2008)

Awwww KE those are the best pics. 
You never know when you are taking the last one.


----------



## mikki (May 6, 2008)

Right to left---My youngest daughter, Lea, in her homecomming dress last Oct(she hates dresses). Lea after shooting her first turkey 2 years ago. Oldest daughter Bethany,the one on top, cheering for Buffalo State. Bethany and my furture SIL at his Army basic training graduation.


----------



## DawnT (May 6, 2008)

Mikki, They are beautiful!!


----------



## mikki (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Dawn


----------



## Barb L. (May 6, 2008)

Mikki, your girls are too cute - Lea's smile is bigger when she shot her first turkey !!  Love it  - Tell her "You go girl"  !
   ( I use to hunt with my Dad. )


----------



## mikki (May 6, 2008)

Barb L-She was still shaking from excitement when I took the picture, Lea loves anything to do with the outdoors,shot 2nd trukey last year and her first deer in archey season this year, defintely showing her Dad up.


----------



## Saphellae (May 6, 2008)

Wow Mikki! Good for her. You beautiful girls by the way.  They look like twins!


----------



## mikki (May 6, 2008)

When they were younger I got asked if they were twins all the time, because oldest is short, so for awhile they were the same size. Now Bethany is 4'11" Lea is 5'6" in pics they look like twins, side by side they look like danny divito and arnold swartenheger (sp) twins.


----------



## The Z (May 6, 2008)

There's just the two of us... Plus our two kitties (one of whom likes to leap).http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vgbVTDobTY


----------



## welise86 (May 6, 2008)

The first one is from my wedding in December and the other is my daughter on easter...


----------



## Katie H (May 6, 2008)

Hey, Z.  You two look gorgeous, dahling!  Love the kitty.  What a great jumper!


----------



## CharlieD (May 6, 2008)

Ok, I can't find any picks where we are all together. It is either I take the photo or my wife. So here I am witht he kids. I am the young good looking one!


----------



## Katie H (May 6, 2008)

Nice looking family, Charlie.  Do I see twin daughters?


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 6, 2008)

Oh Z, thanks for the great video. I used to have a kitty who did that flat-footed from the floor! Usually he just did it to me, but every now and then he would surprise someone who was visiting if he really really liked them. He passed on about five years ago and I sure miss him. Your wife is beautiful and I love your kitchen!

Welise, that little baby just took my breath away! What a beauty. 

Thanks to all of you who are posting pictures....it's great to see all of you in person.


----------



## jpmcgrew (May 6, 2008)

welise86 said:


> The first one is from my wedding in December and the other is my daughter on easter...


 That must be the happiest baby Iv'e ever seen


----------



## The Z (May 6, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> Oh Z, thanks for the great video. I used to have a kitty who did that flat-footed from the floor!


Me too.  He was a Burmese... he would only do it with me, though... never surprised the guests (thank goodness).


----------



## CharlieD (May 6, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Nice looking family, Charlie. Do I see twin daughters?


 
Thank you. 

And no, they are 18 month a part. 7 1nd 1/2, 6, 4 and a half.


----------



## suziquzie (May 6, 2008)

Oh CHarlie they are adorable!
Your smallest 3 and all my 3 together look like they sure could run a person ragged!


----------



## elaine l (May 6, 2008)

So again I ask...how does one post a picture?  Geez...I feel lost.


----------



## The Z (May 6, 2008)

elaine l said:


> So again I ask...how does one post a picture?  Geez...I feel lost.



Click on "Post Reply".  While in the "Reply to Thread" window, scroll down to  "Additional Options" and click on "Manage Attachments".  Another window will open.  Once it does, click on "Browse" to find the picture from your computer you wish to post.  Double click on the file or click 'open' in the browse window.  That will put the location of the picture in the Manage Attachments window.  Once it's there, you click "upload" and wait until the file name appears in the 'current attachments' area of the Manage Attachments window.  Then close the window.

If you then look down in the Additional Options area, your file name should appear right above the Manage Attachments button.  If it does, you just hit "Submit Reply" like you always do and it should be there in your post.


----------



## Katie H (May 6, 2008)

The Z said:


> Click on "Post Reply".  While in the "Reply to Thread" window, scroll down to  "Additional Options" and click on "Manage Attachments".  Another window will open.  Once it does, click on "Browse" to find the picture from your computer you wish to post.  Double click on the file or click 'open' in the browse window.  That will put the location of the picture in the Manage Attachments window.  Once it's there, you click "upload" and wait until the file name appears in the 'current attachments' area of the Manage Attachments window.  Then close the window.
> 
> If you then look down in the Additional Options area, your file name should appear right above the Manage Attachments button.  If it does, you just hit "Submit Reply" like you always do and it should be there in your post.




Let me add one other thing to  Z's great  explanation.  Before you hit  "submit," do  a "preview post"  to be sure the photo appears.  If it does,   then  hit "submit reply."  Cheap insurance.


----------



## jeninga75 (May 6, 2008)

Everyone looks great! I love to see what people look like.  Maybe we could make this a sticky thread so all newcomers can post and can see what all of us look like.


----------



## Loprraine (May 6, 2008)

I don't know how to post a pic, but here's a link.  I'm in the black and white pants, on the almost bottom stair, my sweetie is beside me on my left, facing you, not the other left.  

http://http://www.thelafayette.com/photos.html?action=2&phgalid=1136994695146367&s=12


----------



## Katie H (May 6, 2008)

Loprraine said:


> I don't know how to post a pic, but here's a link.  I'm in the black and white pants, on the almost bottom stair, my sweetie is beside me on my left, facing you, not the other left.
> 
> http://http://www.thelafayette.com/photos.html?action=2&phgalid=1136994695146367&s=12




Link doesn't work, Loprraine.


----------



## welise86 (May 6, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> That must be the happiest baby Iv'e ever seen


 
She was born happy! Sometimes I can't beleive it myself!


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 6, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Link doesn't work, Loprraine.



you have to remove both instances of 'http' from the link so it starts with 'www', I did that and it worked.
Photo Gallery at The Lafayette Inn - Virginia's Premier Bed & Breakfast

I reposted it here, hope you don't mind.


----------



## RPMcMurphy (May 6, 2008)

girlfriend, dad mom and me..in NOLA at emerils. 

same...on new years


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 6, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Let me add one other thing to  Z's great  explanation.  Before you hit  "submit," do  a "preview post"  to be sure the photo appears.  If it does,   then  hit "submit reply."  Cheap insurance.



See Post #108, LOL.


----------



## pacanis (May 6, 2008)

Loprraine said:


> I don't know how to post a pic, .....


 
Look two posts above you to Katie's quote of Z man


----------



## sattie (May 6, 2008)

Angie said:


> Yes sir. My babies...spoiled rotten babies...


 
They are beautiful... DH and I were admiring them!

Pacanis.... all this time I thought you were a woman!!!!  I don't know why.... but I did!  What a surprise!


----------



## PanchoHambre (May 7, 2008)

I have a verry big extended/blended 21st century unconventional "family" I am richer/poorer happier/sadder etc for them. One thing for sure they keep my life interesting and my world broad. Here are some pics of people especially close

Mom and my baby brother (the only of 5 "brothers" who is blood and he's only half not that it matters

Thats my brother dan and his SO who live with me camping in PA 

Here's me and Dad at another brother's wedding in Miami (hence the pink shift LOL) 

my "family" of good friends NY New Years 2 years ago

then theres BO hes not really mine hes bros GF but I wish he was. Hes the biggest dumbest dog you ever met... but he looks like a 120lb black pit so he keeps my house safe..... drool management is a problem


----------



## pacanis (May 7, 2008)

sattie said:


> Pacanis.... all this time I thought you were a woman!!!! I don't know why.... but I did! What a surprise!


 

Must be all those plates of "light" dinners I'm always posting.


----------



## Loprraine (May 7, 2008)

ooops.  Thanks, Maverick!


----------



## CharlieD (May 7, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Oh CHarlie they are adorable!
> Your smallest 3 and all my 3 together look like they sure could run a person ragged!


 
You betcha, that they can. No doubt about it.


----------



## elaine l (May 7, 2008)

finally me and the girls/friends


----------



## texasgirl (May 7, 2008)

sattie said:


> Pacanis.... all this time I thought you were a woman!!!! I don't know why.... but I did! What a surprise!


 
Me too!!
I'm so sorry! Good thing your not, cause your gorgeous!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 7, 2008)

Man, poor Pacanis, and now they have his name separated out in a bad way in the user name thread LOL.
He just can't catch a break...


----------



## texasgirl (May 7, 2008)

Ok, this was 12 years ago. The first and last pic of all of us together. Until this, it was always just me and the boys.


----------



## Katie H (May 7, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Ok, this was 12 years ago. The first and last pic of all of us together. Until this, it was always just me and the boys.




Looks  good, Stacy.  Bet, by  now, you're the  shortest.  Yes?  Boys have a way of growing like weeds.  We have one who is 6'8".  The  other is 6'6".  I'm a peanut compared to either of them.


----------



## babetoo (May 7, 2008)

The Z said:


> There's just the two of us... Plus our two kitties (one of whom likes to leap).


 

that is one cute talented cat. aren't cats just the best pets?

babe


----------



## kadesma (May 8, 2008)

Barb L. said:


> Sorry folks, couldn't do that - PC clueless, give ball thanks to the great Lady !!!!!



Barb,
just getting a chance to look at all the pictures..Those boys are just to cute..We are so lucky..Hugs to all of you.
kades


----------



## miniman (May 8, 2008)

It is great looking at the photos, how come no one looks like the mental picture you have after reading all their posts?


----------



## suziquzie (May 8, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Me too!!
> I'm so sorry! Good thing your not, cause your gorgeous!!


 
Awww.... Stacey has a crush!!!!!


----------



## pacanis (May 8, 2008)

Shucks ......

I need more coffee. I'm speechless.  Of course, I must type like a girl anyway


----------



## LEFSElover (May 8, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> Lefse, definately a heartbreaker


 for sure, he is gonna be a lady's man, heck, already is


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 8, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> Me too!!
> I'm so sorry! Good thing your not, cause your gorgeous!!


Well I knew Pacanis was a guy, but I had no idea he was gorgeous, either!!!


----------



## sattie (May 8, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Man, poor Pacanis, and now they have his name separated out in a bad way in the user name thread LOL.
> He just can't catch a break...


 
Uh-oh, I guess I missed that thread.  They pickin on the poor guy?  Do we need to come to his rescue???


----------



## sattie (May 8, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Well I knew Pacanis was a guy, but I had no idea he was gorgeous, either!!!


 
Well heck Pacanis... your ego ought to be soaring today!!!


----------



## sattie (May 8, 2008)

miniman said:


> It is great looking at the photos, how come no one looks like the mental picture you have after reading all their posts?


 
I don't know, but I have that same problem.  People never match up to what I have pictured in my mind.  NOT EVEN CLOSE!


----------



## pacanis (May 8, 2008)

I'm gonna have a hard time getting out of here today. I don't know that my head will fit through the door 
Now c'mon girls.....


But if anyone is single and looking.....


----------



## buckytom (May 8, 2008)

i'm getting closer everyday to looking like this:


----------



## Andy M. (May 8, 2008)

I guess your avatar photo was taken a few years ago...


----------



## buckytom (May 8, 2008)

a night on the town.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 8, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i'm getting closer everyday to looking like this:


It's funny, bt, but this is _exactly_ how I pictured you!


(j/k - I know what a handsome man you are.)


----------



## bethzaring (May 8, 2008)

i don't have any recent good shots of dh and me, so i went looking for the wedding pictures, whew, finally found them...this was taken a few years ago..but not as long as Uncle Bob's


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 8, 2008)

What a beautiful picture, Beth! You are so, so pretty. No wonder your husband is beaming!


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 8, 2008)

Beth, what a beautiful gown...beautiful bride, too! You have such a lovely smile....


----------



## bethzaring (May 8, 2008)

, thank you FM and Karen, that is sweet of you to say those things


----------



## Saphellae (May 8, 2008)

Gorgeous, Beth!


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 8, 2008)

bethzaring said:


> i don't have any recent good shots of dh and me, so i went looking for the wedding pictures, whew, finally found them...this was taken a few years ago..but not as long as Uncle Bob's


 
The guy seems to be spellbound...in some sort of hypnotic trance...then you look at the face, the smile, the dress, the flowers and, and...ah....I'm getting....I'm feeling so...sleepy.... slee......


----------



## bethzaring (May 8, 2008)

there really is something about that photograph, first of all, I really am not as pretty as the picture portrays me, and dh was beaming to beat the band that day


----------



## pacanis (May 8, 2008)

bethzaring said:


> i don't have any recent good shots of dh and me, so i went looking for the wedding pictures, whew, finally found them...this was taken a few years ago..but not as long as Uncle Bob's


 
I must have missed UB's pic 

I saw Saphellae say something, but missed the pic. And this thread is getting looooong..... time to backtrack. Maybe later tonight.

That _is_ a really nice pic, Beth.


----------



## bethzaring (May 8, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I must have missed UB's pic
> 
> I saw Saphellae say something, but missed the pic. And this thread is getting looooong..... time to backtrack. Maybe later tonight.


 
Uncle Bob's photo looks astonishingly like Clark Gable and Vivien Leigh, ......and it looks like it could have come out of............oh.............something like..........say.............Gone With the Wind  Just visualize that


----------



## pacanis (May 8, 2008)

lol, OK..... I did see that.
Wise guy that he is. He probably looks just like Justin Wilson the cajun cook!


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 8, 2008)

*Uncle Bob*

He obviously prefers to remain a mystery.....


----------



## Angie (May 8, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> He obviously prefers to remain a mystery.....


 
I've thought that for some time now as well...


----------



## Katie H (May 8, 2008)

Hey, y'all.  Click on his name and look what's posted in his profile.

Your secret is out Uncle Bob.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 8, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Hey, y'all. Click on his name and look what's posted in his profile.
> 
> Your secret is out Uncle Bob.


 
Ya think?


----------



## Loprraine (May 8, 2008)

Thanks, Katie! Hello, Uncle Bob!


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 8, 2008)

Loprraine said:


> Thanks, Katie! Hello, Uncle Bob!


 

Hello Darlin...!!!


----------



## Angie (May 8, 2008)

Well hello there stranger!


----------



## pacanis (May 8, 2008)

Well, UB, you've got Justin Wilson's suspenders, but it's too small to make out.
Is that pic up there you? It could be Frankie Avalon for all I know....


----------



## Katie H (May 8, 2008)

Uncle Bob...looks suspiciously like the '70s.  Glad to see you're not wearing a leisure suit.


----------



## zipp06 (May 8, 2008)

Hmmmm...is this child abuse?


----------



## sattie (May 8, 2008)

Katie E said:


> Hey, y'all. Click on his name and look what's posted in his profile.
> 
> Your secret is out Uncle Bob.


 
Is that really UB?????  WOW!!!  Uncle Bob, I love it!


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 8, 2008)

*That sneaky Gekko...*

I heard it was all savings from switching car insurance!


----------



## QSis (May 9, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> I guess your avatar photo was taken a few years ago...


 
LOL!!!! Excellent, Andy!

Lee


----------



## kitchenelf (May 9, 2008)

miniman said:


> It is great looking at the photos, how come no one looks like the mental picture you have after reading all their posts?



I look taller, right?


----------



## jkath (May 9, 2008)

Here we are:







by the way, do check out the thread I'm starting - I want to see you as a little kid.


----------



## jkath (May 9, 2008)

welise86 said:


> The first one is from my wedding in December and the other is my daughter on easter...


No wonder your baby is gorgeous...look at her mommy!


----------



## miniman (May 9, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I look taller, right?


 
It was more the eaars actually


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 9, 2008)

Wow, JKath - you guys are just lovely together - what a glamorous couple! I remember years ago, when my daughter and I pulled into a shopping center parking lot in time to see an absolutely stunning young couple getting out of a gull-wing Mercedes. She said "Those people think they are SO cool."  And I said, "honey, those people ARE cool." You guys are also very cool. Do you happen to drive a gull-wing Mercedes???


----------



## abjcooking (May 9, 2008)

My boyfriend would kill me if I put a pic of him up so here is one of my mom and me last year fixing Thanksgiving dinner and enjoying a bourbon slush.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 9, 2008)

Ahmmmmm...Miss Jkath


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 9, 2008)

abjcooking said:


> My boyfriend would kill me if I put a pic of him up so here is one of my mom and me last year fixing Thanksgiving dinner and enjoying a bourbon slush.
> View attachment 4040


 
Love the pic of you and mom cooking together ABJ...What a treasure!!

Bourbon Slush....Would you share the recipe?  Pretty Please Ma'am!!


----------



## GB (May 9, 2008)

abjcooking said:


> My boyfriend would kill me if I put a pic of him up so here is one of my mom and me last year fixing Thanksgiving dinner and enjoying a bourbon slush.
> View attachment 4040


You look like very pretty twins.


----------



## jabbur (May 9, 2008)

Me and my guys Christmas 2006. The son standing in the back is the Japanese chef and the son seated next to me is a college student at UVA.


----------



## pacanis (May 9, 2008)

GB said:


> You look like very pretty twins.


 
I'll second that. Which one is "the mom"?


----------



## abjcooking (May 9, 2008)

uncle bob, as soon as I get it I'll post a thread for it.

GB- all the girls in my family seem to look just alike.  It's strange, my grandmother looked just like us as well just with dark hair like my sister.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (May 9, 2008)

I love seeing all of you! Here's one of my favorite family pictures. It's 5 generations of women - my eldest daughter being the baby in my lap. Since then, my grandmother and great grandmother have died so I treasure this pic.


----------



## pacanis (May 9, 2008)

Wow.... five generations.
_Very_ cool.


----------



## GrillingFool (May 9, 2008)

This is my hunney bunney wife and I on vacation a few years back.
We stopped at every giant "thing" we could and took a picture together...
a chicken, giant catfish, huge whirligig... 

She is slimmer, I am a bit bigger, with no facial hair and short hair now....


----------



## Andy M. (May 9, 2008)

Back on page one of this thread I posted a photo of m sweetheart and me. 

I thought I should also show you my daughters. Here's the last family portrait of the three of us. They don't like to sit for pictures. There are plenty of pics of my grandson in the members photo section. The daughter on your right is my eldest and his mother.


----------



## jkath (May 9, 2008)

Andy, the daughter on the left looks like she could be Sandra Bullock's sis. Both are so pretty!
abj: you two are adorable - I'm waiting for Martha Stewart to pop her head around the corner.

Thanks, Uncle Bob
& Karen - dh wishes he had one!


----------



## luvs (May 9, 2008)

*me and jake*

me and jake
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




e​


----------



## buckytom (May 10, 2008)

GrillingFool said:


> She is slimmer, I am a bit bigger, with no facial hair and short hair now....


 
how's the chicken?


----------



## Maverick2272 (May 10, 2008)

buckytom said:


> how's the chicken?



Looks like a rooster, so he is either crowing.... or sizzling.. LOL.


----------



## jkath (May 10, 2008)

*amy* said:


> ...me & my first "new" car lol - on the back lot of the studio.


would that be the studio where they filmed your "coppertone" commercial?


----------



## Jeekinz (May 10, 2008)

*amy* said:


> Well, no family left, SO or kiddos - just me.  So... here's a look back at me & my first "new" car lol - on the back lot of the studio. (I miss my Z - )


 
Nice wheels.


----------



## *amy* (May 10, 2008)

Jeeks, lol. Thank you.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 10, 2008)

Here's me when I'm not cooking or working. lol


----------



## *amy* (May 10, 2008)

Very cool, Jeeks. Used to hop on the back of my friend's Dukati(?), and ride ride ride.  Always knew you were born to be wild (baby pics, lol).


----------



## buckytom (May 10, 2008)

i'll bet you dress like that even when you're cooking, jeeks.

and lol, amy, you really do look like one of the coppertone girls! 

sadly, that frisky dog featured in many ads would be sued for sexual harrassment or child endangerment today.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 10, 2008)

buckytom said:


> i'll bet you dress like that even when you're cooking, jeeks.


 
I'm still trying to figure out how I can incorporate a smoker with the sweet smell of the 2 stroke exhaust from my bike. LOL

I'm not sure if the neighbors would like to hear "BRAPP  BRAPP!! "  for 4 hours while I do some ribs.


----------



## sattie (May 10, 2008)

Jeeks!!!!!  Yeah!!!!  You definately did not come close to my mental picture of ya!!!  Love the bike!


----------



## Barbara L (May 10, 2008)

I love all the pictures!  I'm looking forward to seeing a picture of the "real" Uncle Bob though!  I love the picture of you in the kid picture thread!

Ok, here is our family.  The first is James and me in Pennsylvania.  We were lost and ran into Kia from the show Trading Spaces, and she was wonderful enough to let us take our picture with her. Next are our grandkids (taken earlier this school year), Andrew (10) and Hannah (almost 7), our daughter Nancy and her boyfriend Steve (taken last year when she was almost 28), and our daughter Anna (a couple years ago when she was 15 or 16).  Nancy, Steve, and the kids live in California, where I am from, and Anna lives in Iowa.  

Barbara


----------



## Katie H (May 10, 2008)

The  only picture I can find of ALL of us is this one.  Taken 100 years ago.  Left to right:  Ryan, Shawn, Nicole, Katie E, Buck, Chris, and Aaron.  Our oldest, Chris, will be 38 in August.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 12, 2008)

sattie said:


> Jeeks!!!!! Yeah!!!! You definately did not come close to my mental picture of ya!!! Love the bike!


 
Please elaborate on that.  lol


----------



## bethzaring (May 12, 2008)

Jeeks, I recognize that color.

Here is dh just before he took off to visit his mom last week, an 8 hour ride.


----------



## sattie (May 12, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Please elaborate on that. lol


 
I guess I had pictured somebody much older... perhaps with graying hair and a beard.  HA HA!!!


----------



## Jeekinz (May 12, 2008)

LOL.  Nice Beemer.


----------



## Jeekinz (May 12, 2008)

sattie said:


> I guess I had pictured somebody much older... perhaps with graying hair and a beard. HA HA!!!


 
The grays are there , no beard tho. LOL What a mental pic. ha


----------



## sattie (May 12, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> The grays are there , no beard tho. LOL What a mental pic. ha


 
My mental pictures are never anywhere near what people actually look like.  I kinda like that tho, it makes it more exciting when you do get to see what someone looks like that you have corresponded with either via email, chat boards, or phone.  I think so far you and Pacanis have surprised me most!


----------



## Jeekinz (May 12, 2008)

sattie said:


> My mental pictures are never anywhere near what people actually look like. I kinda like that tho, it makes it more exciting when you do get to see what someone looks like that you have corresponded with either via email, chat boards, or phone. I think so far you and Pacanis have surprised me most!


 
I'm terrible at that too.  I thought pacanis was short and pudgy.  LOL


----------



## RPMcMurphy (May 12, 2008)

Jeekinz 

do you ride enduro or just Motocross? 

I'm a little bit more of a big bike guy, just recently got into Rally racing....






thanksgiving day ride with dad


----------



## Jeekinz (May 12, 2008)

RPMcMurphy said:


> Jeekinz
> 
> do you ride enduro or just Motocross?
> 
> I'm a little bit more of a big bike guy, just recently got into Rally racing....


 
I ride mainly motocross but have enduro roots. I raced earlier this year at Englishtown, my first race in 8-9 years, and got my butt handed to me. I quit smoking back in November so my stamina is at zero right now but I'm working on that.

Here's a Harley I built basically from scratch a few years back. I have a bunch of build pics if your interested. Was a 76 FX.






MY Fathers Z1 I'm restoring.






Bought this 600 new in 2000. Sold it in February.






I bought this KX in February. The motor was shot and it looked like it was dragged down the street. It rreally was ready for the junk yard. Now it's my race bike. Took 10 days to complete.


----------



## RPMcMurphy (May 12, 2008)

Mom on fathers day (i think)


----------



## RPMcMurphy (May 12, 2008)

sweet, yeah I built that knucklehead from ground up too. I'm a harley guy who over the past few years, got into dual-sport riding and usually hit up the pine barrens often. 

Something about being able to crash your bike into a tree or drop it in a river, pick it up, and keep going that turns me onto it. 

Recently took the KLR on a 3600 mile round trip to Goose Bay up in North East Labrador on the trans-lab highway (hardly, a "highway")


to keep this on topic, here is a pic of dad and I at "Rutts Hut"  fathers day.


----------



## mozart (May 12, 2008)

Mr. and Mrs Bill in our backyard


----------



## pdswife (May 12, 2008)

Love the view Mozart!


----------



## welise86 (May 12, 2008)

jkath said:


> No wonder your baby is gorgeous...look at her mommy!


 
aww you're making me blush...


----------



## suziquzie (May 12, 2008)

mozart said:


> Mr. and Mrs Bill in our backyard


 

uh, has the terrain in SW florida changed in the last 10 years?


----------



## pacanis (May 12, 2008)

Short and pudgy!? I only eat like I'm pudgy, Jeeks. 

Beth, those used to be my colors


----------



## jkath (May 12, 2008)

Holy cow - with all the bike talk and now skydiving....I feel very boring! I must say, though - I'm very impressed with y'all!


----------



## Jeekinz (May 12, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Short and pudgy!? I only eat like I'm pudgy, Jeeks.
> 
> Beth, those used to be my colors


 
That's SA-WEET!   I really NEED to do that once.....at least once.


----------



## pacanis (May 12, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> That's SA-WEET! I really NEED to do that once.....at least once.


 
If you're an adrenalin junkie, it's hard to do just once.
I started off just wanting to do it once. My first jump was May 25, 1991. By December I had over 100 jumps. By my 3rd year I was an instructor and safety and training advisor for a local DZ. Then went I burned out on that I started doing camera work at a popular DZ and next thing you know I had over 1000 jumps.
Oh, to keep this on topic..... my sister and BIL like to shop at that mall below me


----------



## mozart (May 12, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> uh, has the terrain in SW florida changed in the last 10 years?


 
Apparently you are not familiar with our sink hole problem down here


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 12, 2008)

My Little Red Head.....









Where does the time go??? She's a Pharmacy Mgr now!!! Enjoy them while you canl!!


----------



## pacanis (May 12, 2008)

Nice looking broccoli!
Oh, and the kid's cute, too 
There's got to be some mud pies around somewhere, looking at that second pic,UB.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 12, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Nice looking broccoli!
> Oh, and the kid's cute, too
> There's got to be some mud pies around somewhere, looking at that second pic,UB.


 
Yep, as best I remember it had been raining for several days, it was muddy, but  I couldn't put off picking tomatoes any longer...she was going down the row in front of me picking the ripe ones...(she was just the right height) after the last basket I told DW to hand me the camera...She was a proud wittle girl...she had been helpin her diddy!....



PS...I think I may have added a little mud...just for effect!


----------



## welise86 (May 12, 2008)

how cute is she!!!


----------



## pacanis (May 12, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> PS...I think I may have added a little mud...just for effect!


 
And I thought any "extra mud" was to keep the honey bees you used to have off of her....


----------



## bethzaring (May 13, 2008)

Uncle Bob said:


> My Little Red Head.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ohmygosh, Billy Bob, does she look like an adorable rascal!

And now that you mention it, I think I can see some applied mud


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 13, 2008)

You know..that was many "moons" ago..I really don't remember, nor does she, but I wouldn't be at all surprised if 'Diddy' didn't have a hand in smoothing it out a bit!

Sara Beth...is.. adorable still!!!


----------



## LEFSElover (May 21, 2008)

redkitty said:


> hahahahahaa!   Awesome Uncle B!!!
> 
> This is one of my favorite wedding photos of me and the boy.


this is such a pretty picture.
I always thought [okay, so I'm a lousy reader] that the boy you refer to is your son...................my bad


----------



## LEFSElover (May 21, 2008)

GB said:


> And here is one of just my son.


he is sooooo cute....................
I am sorry I'm adding to this post so far after the fact, but forgot about these until I was reminded.


----------



## babetoo (May 21, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> this is such a pretty picture.
> I always thought [okay, so I'm a lousy reader] that the boy you refer to is your son...................my bad


 

i thought so as well. always wondered why he wasn't eating the same stuff as you are. lol


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 3, 2008)

I've added pictures to my albums.  No humans , just animals.


----------

